# Headlight issues? Fuse or Relay problem?



## VersaCanada (Sep 7, 2010)

I have a 2009 Versa SL - 6spd

I have an odd problem with my one headlight. Both headlights work with the DTRL and HIGH BEAMS but only ONE headlight works on Low beams. I first thought it was the bulb so i replaced it and that did not solve the problem.

Is there a fuse or relay that are associated with each headlight and seperated for high and low beams?

I found only one fuse and it was for the DTRL and it is not blown. 

Can any one let me know if there are any other fuses or relays for the headlights and were they are located?

Thanks


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The 15A fuse for the left lamp is #40 and the right is #41 in the IPDM E/R (or, "Intelligent Power Distribution Module, Engine Room"). If the fuse is good and you are still under warranty, I would suggest you schedule an appointment with the dealer as this is much easier diagnoses with a Nissan Consult III scantool. Your headlamps are controlled by the Body COntrol Module (BCM), which receives input from the headlamp switch and then commands the central processing unit within the IPDM E/R to turn on the headlamps. The relay for the headlamps is built into the IPDM E/R and Nissan considers the relays in the IPDM E/R non-serviceable and replacement of the IPDM E/R is required if one if its relays is bad. The "diagnostic flow chart" involves doing circuit tests between the switch and BCM and between BCM and IPDM E/R.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Could also be your headlight switch not making a proper connection to the contact for one of your low beams.


----------

